# DIY Ghost blind



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

I used coroplast, and the rippled surface definitely screws up the mirror effect. It's still probably pretty invisible because it picks up the colors and general shapes, but it wasn't what I really was hoping for.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> I used coroplast, and the rippled surface definitely screws up the mirror effect. It's still probably pretty invisible because it picks up the colors and general shapes, but it wasn't what I really was hoping for.


Thanks for that. I might look at corrugated plastic. I know that the makers of Ghostblind must use one of those two materials. I'm wondering how to get a very smooth surface before appling the reflective mirror tint.


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

you could also check into the smooth plywood. I know they make sobe very hard smooth 1/8" thick stuff. you could also sand it down even more and seal it you thought you needed to. 

Just some thoughts i have had. 

Levi


----------



## Big10Hammer (Dec 16, 2004)

I wonder if some "spackle" type of compound would work lightly smoothed out on the corrugated surface? Just a thought. May have to be some type of flexible compound, otherwise it may just crack and fall off...


----------



## Habo (Feb 26, 2013)

How about a thin plywood, glue a cheap formica, then tint it? I believe the formica would make the suface smooth enough.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

With using thin plywood I wonder how heavy it would be.


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

i know that Lowes sells an 1/8" hardwood plyboard. I will be checking this out next time im in there. should be about the same as plexyglass or even less in weight. Think of the stuff they make the cabinet doors out of. that comes in 4x8 sheets and is riped down to size. 

Levi


----------



## Habo (Feb 26, 2013)

Just checked ask.com. Says 1/4 inch plywood 4x8 foot sheet weighs about 25 lbs. 1/2 inch weighs twice that, so I guess 1/8th inch would be 1/2 that =12.5 lbs or 3.125 lbs per 2 foot section. I believe they state the Ghost Blind tm, weighs 12 lbs.
Plus if you follow the above YouTube how to, you will cut off about 1 sq ft from each 2 foot section(5 inch triangles in each top corner, 2 inch by 42 inch angle wedge from each lower side and a handle). Sounds like even 1/4 inch would work considering weight. (under 6lbs each panel) My climber weighs 23lbs. You got me real interested in this "project". Thanks


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

my thinking was that if i can get them lightenough i could add more pannels. to kind of wrap around to one side if needed. or make several pannels and add or subtract them as the sititation needed. but yes i will be looking more at this and planning. My have to check with a cabinet shop and see where they get there material of the doors. they can be sanded real smooth. 

Levi


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Plywood is going to be HEAVY, and the idea of using a joint compound will not only be heavy too, but will also chip off of the plastic.
The material used on cabinets doors is called Melamine, but it is applied to MDF plywood which is VERY heavy!
As to using the corru-plast board, I wouldn't worry about the "ripples" too much. May even add to the camo effect in a "Alien Predator" sort of way!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Here are some pics of mine. IIRC, the Coroplast was 8mm thick. I found some adhesive backed mirror online, and I attached camo fabric on the back side with spray adhesive. I bought some rod at Lowe's and made the stakes. I think it cost me about $100 to make.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Coroplast definetly does not work.
I was going to try that Masonite sheeting with the white surface on it. 
I was looking at campaign signs, they look smoother than coroplast too.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Idk that I'd say Coroplast definitely doesn't work. I think functionally it is fine, but it just doesn't give a super smooth mirror finish.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Idk that I'd say Coroplast definitely doesn't work. I think functionally it is fine, but it just doesn't give a super smooth mirror finish.


Well I'll give ya that, rephrase..I does not work for me.....
I'm going to try that Masonite, super cheap, weight might be manageable when cut down.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Coroplast would work only if there was another type of film that would get it to have a smooth finish. Something along the lines of 1mm thick vinyl or something to that effect. I would like to have this type of blind this upcoming season but can't see spending $200 on something I can only use for a few weeks here.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Here are some pics of mine. IIRC, the Coroplast was 8mm thick. I found some adhesive backed mirror online, and I attached camo fabric on the back side with spray adhesive. I bought some rod at Lowe's and made the stakes. I think it cost me about $100 to make.


Besides the rippling effect that's one nice look DIY blind. Nice work.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Also, would you guys think a 3/16 inch plexiglas glass would be to flimsy at 48" tall?


----------



## 12PointJedi (Apr 24, 2013)

Wondering why an absolute smooth surface is so important? The mirror is angled into the surrounding area, will those small irregulars look odd to a deer or turkey? Otherwise you could use a sheet of foil-faced ridgid insulation as the backing, plenty light and portable, although it does have a few wrinkles. Somebody enlighten me.


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

I was at Lowes last night. they have 1/8" hardwood ply wood for $20 a 4x8 sheet. I picked up the whole sheet and it might have weighed about 10-12 lbs. So, i was thinking that if you light sanded it, then coated it with some polyuratine to seal it and give the window film something better to stick to it should be smooth as glass. With a 4x8 sheet i should be able to get 5 2x3 panals. and only have about 1foot square waste. Once it is all said and done i think the weight will be about 15lbs. and should only cost about $50. pul maybe something for the hindges. Is on my list of stuff to do over the next few weeks. 

Levi


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

For everyone who is planning on making one. No matter when you start it post some pics for us. I will be making one in a few weeks. I can pick up from 3/16 4x8 plexiglass for cheap but I don't know if it would be to flimsy to stand up even with the angles like Veni Vidi Vici.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Infamousfrog said:


> For everyone who is planning on making one. No matter when you start it post some pics for us. I will be making one in a few weeks. I can pick up from 3/16 4x8 plexiglass for cheap but I don't know if it would be to flimsy to stand up even with the angles like Veni Vidi Vici.


I used plastic fence posts with mine..you can zip tie to them and they will provide the support for nonrigid material.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks pretty cool- kinda like the outline of the creature looked like in the movie "Predator".


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

John Wayne said:


> I was at Lowes last night. they have 1/8" hardwood ply wood for $20 a 4x8 sheet. I picked up the whole sheet and it might have weighed about 10-12 lbs. So, i was thinking that if you light sanded it, then coated it with some polyuratine to seal it and give the window film something better to stick to it should be smooth as glass. With a 4x8 sheet i should be able to get 5 2x3 panals. and only have about 1foot square waste. Once it is all said and done i think the weight will be about 15lbs. and should only cost about $50. pul maybe something for the hindges. Is on my list of stuff to do over the next few weeks.
> 
> Levi


Try the Masonite stuff with the white shiny material on one side...like a big whiteboard. I think it was $8 a sheet? Heavier than 1/8 ply but not much.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

redruff said:


> I used plastic fence posts with mine..you can zip tie to them and they will provide the support for nonrigid material.


Would you mind uploading some pics?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1739234


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

redruff said:


> Try the Masonite stuff with the white shiny material on one side...like a big whiteboard. I think it was $8 a sheet? Heavier than 1/8 ply but not much.


Redruff, what do you see as a benifit of the Masonite, I would think that it is less water resestent. at least these doors that i have seen would warp when they got damp. just checking to see if you think tht there is are other benifits other then price.

Levi


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

price, fairly lightweight, and ultrasmooth surface...but...
I was going to spray paint the cut edges and the "unwhite" side to seal them up. I can see water ruining the stuff.


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd use some Luan underlayment as my "base", and coat it with sanding sealer, then sand it down nice and smooth. Coat it with some eurathane varnish to protect it from the weather, then do my reflective cover over that. To stiffen the Luan if you wanted to, you could make "t" shaped brakets to attach to the back, leave them long on the bottom and also use them as ground stakes.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

couldnt you use just some of the blue or pink Styrofoam insulation sheeting for these? would be really light


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

DBLLNGR said:


> couldnt you use just some of the blue or pink Styrofoam insulation sheeting for these? would be really light


I think that might be to light and easy to break. But I like your thinking.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

What about this stuff? It looks smooth and light. Now I just need to find where can I buy some. 
http://www.directindustry.com/prod/...opylene-honeycomb-panels-pp-38588-494992.html


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfcedpoBDbk


Here is a guy that made one out of plywood, he did not angle the sides and you can see that it doe not blend in as well. i think because it is reflecting more than just the ground, also i could see a deer seeing itself with that design. i will anggle the sides of mine to help that i hope. 

Levi


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

This guy has it figured out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4fAeJfO4dQ&list=UUcsWv56VhIBme87XhU2pPTA


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

kentwood1 said:


> This guy has it figured out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4fAeJfO4dQ&list=UUcsWv56VhIBme87XhU2pPTA


He used plexyglass, which is kinda high, we were looking for a cheaper option. But yes he has a very nice blind when he is done. But i i did that here i would be around $200 to finish the blind, with teh ply wood i am hoping to come in around $50-60, but i have not started yet, only counted cost, so i might be higher then i think and wish i had used plexyglass. 

Levi


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

You could use what we call gator board. The stuff those little political signs are made of. I know sign shops will sell it pretty much every size. It's light and pretty stiff and waterproof. Mirror tint should stick to it.


----------



## SnowBob85 (Feb 13, 2013)

What about "white pebble board frp" it's a little thin, but it may be work looking at. I found it at lowes in the isle with wood paneling.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I use FRP in the cell phone pouches I make to protect the touch screen. In a two inch by four inch application they work great. In a two foot by four foot panel, I think it would be too flimsy. I was thinking that some 1/4" HDPE panels might be the ticket. Light and strong, and not too flimsy.


----------



## VFX_Fenix (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you guys considered using chip-board (cereal boxes) over corrugated plastic with a Mylar film for your mirror surface?


----------



## SnowBob85 (Feb 13, 2013)

The FRP did seem a little flimsy, but it's cheap and i figured with the angles restricting it's bending may help out. Where can you get HDPE other than online?


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

SnowBob85 said:


> The FRP did seem a little flimsy, but it's cheap and i figured with the angles restricting it's bending may help out. Where can you get HDPE other than online?


Your local plastic shop. I use tap plastics for other hobbies.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

anyone ever try the 4x8 gable end pieces for greenhouses it is clear light and stiff b having 2 layers bridged apart about 3/8" thought about putting mylar on it

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SnowBob85 (Feb 13, 2013)

apamambax said:


> anyone ever try the 4x8 gable end pieces for greenhouses it is clear light and stiff b having 2 layers bridged apart about 3/8" thought about putting mylar on it
> 
> Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


Is that like the corrugated plastic fur election signs? I tried it on google image.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

i dont think....its much sturdier...greenhouse supply places have it and a local building and metal supplier carries it

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's some adhesive backed mirror material that could work for this: http://www.amazon.com/Mirror-Flexible-Silver-Adhesive-CRAFTING/dp/B004XBRPL4/ref=pd_sim_misc_5


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Found this 6 panel set on eBay,

So, in the DIY spirit, I found polypropylene panels here, http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Polypropylene_Sheet/PRONAT-03X24X47L-S.

.5 lb. each, $6.59 x 4 = $ 26.36 + tax and shipping = $57.47 for 4 piece ($71.70 for 6 piece)

Mylar from Amazon, http://www.amazon.com/Reflective-My...ie=UTF8&qid=1369791298&sr=1-14&keywords=Mylar

2 Mil 48in. x 50ft., $22 + $5.49 shipping = $27.49

Assuming you can jerry rig; applying the Mylar, handles, have tools necessary, and source from these places the grand total is $84.96 (4 piece) and $99.19 (6 piece)

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd be shocked if the .030" thick polypropylene sheets are stiff enough, but maybe they could be stiffened enough by hot gluing some wooden dowels or old carbon arrow shafts to them.


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> I'd be shocked if the .030" thick polypropylene sheets are stiff enough, but maybe they could be stiffened enough by hot gluing some wooden dowels or old carbon arrow shafts to them.


That was my concern as well, I was thinking of making a stake to go from the top of the panels and into the ground (of course). Do you think that would stiffen it up? Or maybe some kind of wooden frame around it, 1x1 or 1x2? 

The real question is, is the extra $50 worth the saved work? I enjoy projects like this and the thought that goes behind making a functional product, so to me I'd rather work on it than buy a pre-made product.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Here's a current ad for mirror acrylic panels. Shipping may kill you from WI but it may be worth checking out?

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/mat/3817775635.html


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.papermart.com/Product Pa...medium=adwords&utm_campaign=product_ads#12073
Some spray glue, coroplast, corrugated plastic, whatever and you can make your own pretty cheap....under $100.00


----------



## TFXFalcon (May 20, 2013)

What if you guys tried to use this material as the surface u'd apply the mirror film to and then support this white board with some wood material. I use these white panels all the time for whiteboards...they're pretty smooth but flexible so you're def gooing to have to laminate it onto something else to give it some rigidity....
http://www.lowes.com/pd_16605-46498...l&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=white+panel&facetInfo=


----------



## Keith Thrasher (Apr 22, 2008)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Here are some pics of mine. IIRC, the Coroplast was 8mm thick. I found some adhesive backed mirror online, and I attached camo fabric on the back side with spray adhesive. I bought some rod at Lowe's and made the stakes. I think it cost me about $100 to make.


What type of hinge system did you use? The real ghost blind looks like they used the coroplast as the hinge. I used the make rc airplane wings out of coro, and cut down the flutes to make hinges. Problem is, not sure how to cut a hinge at an angle??


----------



## JL Frusha (Jan 12, 2014)

Alternate material...?

Masonite with mylar?

Masonite is a fiber-board with one very smooth side. back and edges will absolutely HAVE to be sealed, or moisture will practically dissolve the stuff.


----------



## rattlehumbang (Nov 23, 2013)

I wouldn't think needs to be too ridgid aat all. Alum. Flashing with a rolled edge into a piano hinge


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

if you dont like the ridges on the election sign style material....here might be a fix...rough it up with sandpaper and coat with selfetching primer....coat with several coats of sandable self building primer....resand smooth...add the adhesive mirror


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Keith Thrasher said:


> What type of hinge system did you use? The real ghost blind looks like they used the coroplast as the hinge. I used the make rc airplane wings out of coro, and cut down the flutes to make hinges. Problem is, not sure how to cut a hinge at an angle??


I think I just used a couple layers of duct tape, but I'm not sure. It's been awhile and I've slept since then lol 

BTW, I will add that the mirror material I used ended up getting a film over time that does not clean off. It might actually be a ton of tiny micro-scratches from the mirror faces sliding against each other while being carried instead of an actual film, but I can't really tell one way or another. Either way, I'm not in love with this design. Had fun making it, though


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

thin ply wood used on floor to level it would that work


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

So...dang it...I need a new hot water heater. I get the HWH into my basement and get ready to remove and install.....WHOOAAA... man..that cardboard is very heavy duty and smooth. This will work as a Casper blind I am sure. Coat it with polyurethane to waterproof it and you are ready to go!
Another head slapper...I'm working underneath my car and my next door neighbor comes over and he is bringing a very stiff, thin ans smooth piece of plastic to lay on the ground. I can't help it...I see another Casper blind !!!! This material is used by beer distributors as a spacer between stacked pallets of beer.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anyone tried Foamcore (gatorboard)? I have access to quite a bit of 40x60" pieces.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

John Wayne said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfcedpoBDbk
> 
> 
> Here is a guy that made one out of plywood, he did not angle the sides and you can see that it doe not blend in as well. i think because it is reflecting more than just the ground, also i could see a deer seeing itself with that design. i will anggle the sides of mine to help that i hope.
> ...


actually he did angle the sides if you listen to what he said. 24" on top and 20" on the bottom.

i believe it was his placement that made it stand out more. he needed some good dark cover behind it and a more even pattern in front,,,

at least that's the way i saw it. i think i am gonna build one !!! i like his use of fabric on the back. helps hold the whole thing together as well...


EDIT: at first i liked the 1/8" smooth finished plywood idea, but the white marker board seems doable also. marker board is about twice the weight however. need to go to the store and check the stuff out...


----------

